# buffedCast 481 Fragen Thread ?



## Agor Togas (14. Dezember 2015)

Hmmm wieder keine Fragen ....

 

Wobei sich mir die Frage stellt: macht ihr diese Woche einen Cast ??

 

 

Und vielleicht solltet ihr wirklich darüber nachdenken den neuen Fragen-Thread direkt nach Veröffentlichung des 'alten' Casts auf zumachen ... wäre schön mal ein paar Tage Zeit zu haben statt nur den Montag und ein bisschen Dienstag.


----------

